# How to remove overspray from rubber



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

We just collected our "new" (3 year old car) at the weekend. A white Fiat 500.

It appears that there has been some respray work on one panel, and the clumsy so and sos have got spray on the black rubber window surrounds.

I have tried scraping with a sharp blade, and also cellulose thinners on a cotton bud, but with no success.

Can anyone please make any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Claybar ?


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

As above, clay is good for this.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

OK thanks. I'll give some clay a try at the weekend (it's already getting dark early evening!) and report back.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Steel wool


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thinners on a microfibre worked pefectly for me on the 205 after it came back from the full respray.

You do need to be fairly rough with it though, a light and fluffy approach will not work.


----------



## Mr.Buff (Aug 5, 2011)

Tar ang Glue remover (Tardis) is good for cleaning rubbers. As above, you can be quite rough.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Not having much success...I think it's because it's not really "overspray", it's a proper paint job that's got onto the rubber where it hasn't been masked properly.

I'm minded to get a razor blade and attempt slicing the top layer off. Any then take the same blade to whoever sprayed it in the first place!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

keiron99 said:


> Not having much success...I think it's because it's not really "overspray", it's a proper paint job that's got onto the rubber where it hasn't been masked properly.
> 
> I'm minded to get a razor blade and attempt slicing the top layer off. !


nooooo !

try wet sanding... finer grade first then progressively heavier grade if it fails to remove it.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

enc said:


> nooooo !
> 
> try wet sanding... finer grade first then progressively heavier grade if it fails to remove it.


I tried this today...and only succeeded in taking the shine off the rubber 

In the end, I just got a new Stanley knife blade and scraped, sliced, scraped some more and so on until I got most of the white off (and lots of cuts on my fingers!).

The only thing letting it down now is the scratching. I guess it may fade with time, but is there anything I could do to speed the process up?


----------

